# --



## Gusmanak (Mar 24, 2015)

--


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 24, 2015)

owh this is kinda hard..
you have to make sure first though


----------



## Gusmanak (Mar 24, 2015)

---


----------



## Karminny (Mar 24, 2015)

Hows he taking your hands? Is he like taking them and holding them? I guess in any manner, it kinda sounds like he likes you


----------



## Bowie (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey, we're the same age! Anyway, do not bring up your sexuality. I wouldn't do it unless I was asked first. Ask him if he'd like to be more than friends. Mentioning sexuality may bring up the matter of homophobia if he turns out to be homophobic, which seems to be unlikely. If I were in your position (I'm gay) I'd just let him know how I feel.


----------



## Gusmanak (Mar 24, 2015)

Zz


----------



## Karminny (Mar 24, 2015)

omg that sounds cute *goals*

if he does that then I mean hes gotta like you

ill ask my (insert sexuality) friends rn


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 24, 2015)

owh this is exciting I wanna now what happenssss


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 24, 2015)

Ehhhh same thing happened to me last summer. I just never took it that far. I regret it lol anyways I'd say wait till you find out more about him then go for it :3 good luck ^-^


----------



## Gusmanak (Mar 24, 2015)

--


----------



## Karminny (Mar 24, 2015)

omg I ship you guys


----------



## Gusmanak (Mar 24, 2015)

er, what?


----------



## Karminny (Mar 24, 2015)

OTP


----------



## Gusmanak (Mar 24, 2015)

one true pairing?

what??


----------



## Karminny (Mar 24, 2015)

yussssss

and do you know what shipping is?


----------



## Gusmanak (Mar 24, 2015)

barely


----------



## Karminny (Mar 24, 2015)

like

when you think 2 people would go great in a relationSHIP


----------



## Moddie (Mar 24, 2015)

Karminny said:


> OTP



Not to be a killjoy but shipping real people, even as a joke, just comes across as creepy.

Anyway, good luck op! It definitely does sound like the other person likes you.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 24, 2015)

Karminny said:


> like
> 
> when you think 2 people would go great in a relationSHIP



I KNOW RIGHT THIS IS SO CUTE


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes, keep us posted.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 24, 2015)

I wish I could be cute xD lol good luck ^-^


----------



## Gusmanak (Mar 24, 2015)

Thankkkss, you guys gave me a boost of confidence, toxic, don't say that


----------



## Karminny (Mar 24, 2015)

Moddie said:


> Not to be a killjoy but shipping real people, even as a joke, just comes across as creepy.
> 
> Anyway, good luck op! It definitely does sound like the other person likes you.



doesn't this possible relationship sound cute?? I don't see how it could be creepy?

- - - Post Merge - - -



staticistic1114 said:


> I KNOW RIGHT THIS IS SO CUTE



IT IS LIKE OMG GOALS

and my friends said that theres a possibility that this guy is _something_ (bi, pan, ace, etc)


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 24, 2015)

Gusmanak said:


> Thankkkss, you guys gave me a boost of confidence, toxic, don't say that



If you need to talk to anyone feel free to PM ^-^


----------



## Gusmanak (Mar 24, 2015)

Karminny said:


> doesn't this possible relationship sound cute?? I don't see how it could be creepy?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



i hope he's asexual lol


----------



## Gusmanak (Mar 24, 2015)

update 1: shaved my pedo stache for him lmao


----------



## Karminny (Mar 24, 2015)

Gusmanak said:


> i hope he's asexual lol



Why?


----------



## Gusmanak (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm into romance more than anything, I don't think of him for his body, I just like being with him and talking


----------



## Karminny (Mar 24, 2015)

GOALS


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 24, 2015)

Gusmanak said:


> update 1: shaved my pedo stache for him lmao



Awwww ;3


----------



## Trundle (Mar 24, 2015)

Gusmanak said:


> Er, I'm 14 and Bi, and I've recently been interested in this one boy whom is in my scout troop.
> 
> I think he's Bi to because he's made several moves such as hugging me and just last night, constantly taking my hands in his when talking to me.
> 
> ...



It's not gonna last. Use him while you can and then dump him.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 24, 2015)

Trundle said:


> It's not gonna last. Use him while you can and then dump him.



Omg 0.0 wow


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 24, 2015)

Sounds like you should just be honest tell him how you have been understanding all these things and stay true to yourself! If you don't compromise you're own morals and respect and just be honest about it then you can't be mad at yourself for being honest to him and yourself... Wait for the right moment and just talk it out! If he gets weird about it after then he isn't worth the time anyway...


----------



## boujee (Mar 24, 2015)

Do you know him well?
Why is he touching you? Wouldn't that erk you? Like, "why are you touching me? Stop. I'm trying to talk and you're doing this".
I guess don't ask..? Or just ask, "Are you bi or gay?" And if he gets offended, oh well?


----------



## pippy1994 (Mar 24, 2015)

Based on what I know about relationships, someone will tend to touch you if they like you. Unless they're just really extroverted, but the way he holds your hand sounds like he likes you.


----------



## MayorLuke (Mar 24, 2015)

I would give it a shot with him, he seems to be making the first move already with the hand holding. Good luck


----------



## Trundle (Mar 24, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Do you know him well?
> Why is he touching you? Wouldn't that erk you? Like, "why are you touching me? Stop. I'm trying to talk and you're doing this".
> I guess don't ask..? Or just ask, "Are you bi or gay?" And if he gets offended, oh well?



like my post was a joke but are you some human illiterate robot or something


----------



## boujee (Mar 24, 2015)

Trundle said:


> like my post was a joke but are you some human illiterate robot or something



You recognize me, but no. Sounds cool tho.


----------



## Jake (Mar 24, 2015)

u r lucky diva B aka love guru senpai exists on these forums b/cos i will teach u my ways

this is #1 foolproof plan on how to test if someone is open about their sexuality.

what u will need
1) confidence
2) a black clip of some sort
3) earphones that have the black furry thingy

now all u gotta do it take the black furry thing of the earphone and attack it to the black clip so it looks like a microphone, and then put it on ur shirt somewhere, then go up to him and talk to him about it. just be like 'yo homie wanna do the dirty' (or sth that will lead to him telling you his sexuality) and then they he will either be like 'mmm yaaas  i love u' or 'umm i am not gay sry' and if he says he is not gay to stop making it awkward between u, flash him the "microphone" and belike 'yea ik, [insert name here] dared me to do it lol soz" an blame one of ur friends/someone u dont like and then u can remain bffs whilst he has a burning hate in his heart for thne persons name u said

thank u thank u, diva b in da house if u need anymore advice pls just send me a pm i am trained in this profession its my only skill




Trundle said:


> It's not gonna last. Use him while you can and then dump him.


aka the back up plan


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 24, 2015)

Jake. said:


> u r lucky diva B aka love guru senpai exists on these forums b/cos i will teach u my ways
> 
> this is #1 foolproof plan on how to test if someone is open about their sexuality.
> 
> ...



Amazing advice 0.0


----------



## Gusmanak (Mar 24, 2015)

Trundle, erm, I care about him, he's not some disposable thing. I will be open with him about it, so if he doesn't react well i'll try to move on.

Him touching me doesn't erk me at all, it's just plain cute imo, and I don't really shy away unless someones around.

Er, that weird rant thing, er, er, er..


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 24, 2015)

I hope I wasn't the rant your talking about  but I just know feelings and stories get worse when they just stew inside you, so just let it out and talk about it... don't just watch from afar and either let him pass by or waste time when it can get better if you DTR, or you can move on...


----------



## Bowie (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey, I know it's a little inappropriate to talk about, but if something were to happen, make sure you've got protection. I know you're very young, and to be honest I'm not sure how I feel about any kind of sexual relationship going on, but if that happens, don't forget protection.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 25, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Hey, I know it's a little inappropriate to talk about, but if something were to happen, make sure you've got protection. I know you're very young, and to be honest I'm not sure how I feel about any kind of sexual relationship going on, but if that happens, don't forget protection.



True some good advice here :3


----------



## Classygirl (Mar 25, 2015)

I think having the time together just in general when you go and will be in the same area, just keep seeing how it plays out. From what you described I wouldn't be at all surprised if you just kept doing what your doing and the other person makes the first move. But if your nervous about it and have a friend in common having them bring it up may work, but it sounds like you don't need to worry just let it evolve and see what happens after you have that time. Good luck, I think this one will be ok sounds like they may make it clearer first from what you described.


----------



## Skyfall (Mar 25, 2015)

I would just really make sure.  If he is not, it would totally make your friendship weird.  But from what you say, it seems like your feelings are being reciprocated... So fingers crossed!


----------



## ThePayne22 (Mar 25, 2015)

Reading through this all reminded me of why I love this community. Everyone is so awesome. 

Anyways, best of luck with it man. Would say more, but everybody pretty much said all that was needed to be said.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 25, 2015)

First, I think you're a little young dear so be mindful of things if you two were to progress. That aside, the roundabout thing of let me tell my friend to tell him ish hardly ever works. You cannot get what you want if you are not willing to take larger risks. Put some bass into your step and approach him. If it works then congratulations and if it doesn't, so what? If your friendship is strong enough then this will pass but if it isn't then no love loss. Knowing that you tried is a lot better than wondering what happens if you did. Besides that added power and confidence are great assets to carry on in life.


----------



## Jake (Mar 25, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Amazing advice 0.0



I know

I should probably start charging but I do it for free coz I'm nice


----------



## Gusmanak (Mar 25, 2015)

Bowie, thanks for that advice, but I don't think I'll need it.

Also, ty, ty and ty to everyone, gonna talk to him, learn what I need to know.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 25, 2015)

Jake. said:


> I know
> 
> I should probably start charging but I do it for free coz I'm nice



seriously, I'd go up to you if I ever need advice


----------



## Gusmanak (Mar 25, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> seriously, I'd go up to you if I ever need advice



He does have an interesting view of life.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 25, 2015)

Gusmanak said:


> He does have an interesting view of life.



true dat


----------



## Bowie (Mar 25, 2015)

Don't forget to tell us all the juicy details when it's over!


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 25, 2015)

Hug him back~


----------



## Karminny (Mar 25, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Hug him back~



omg hugs w guys are the best bc theyre so warm


----------



## Gusmanak (Mar 26, 2015)

Sail, next time he does, he's gettin the full thing 

Karmin, ommgg ikr


----------



## Karminny (Mar 27, 2015)

hows it going? Yore going camping this weekend right?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 27, 2015)

OK first off, congrats on being in a relationship, there are a lot of single people who are less fortunate than you.

Second, be calm about it. Approach it from a neutral point of view, because if he's bi, you don't want him to think you're not, and if he's not, he might make fun of you for being bi. So, address the issue politely, like, "So, I've noticed you've been very affectionate around me. Are you maybe indicating something?" Not exactly in that way, exactly, but just keep it very subtle. Once he's given his answer, you may ask him out or continue your friendship, depending on what he says. So anyways, just try to be calm, be relaxed, and be confident. And whatever he says, just go along with it. I hope everything goes well!


----------



## Gusmanak (Mar 29, 2015)

So, just got home.

I first off told him how I feel about him, he's unsure about his sexuality but he was perfectly fine with me being into him, it didn't change our friendship at all which i'm happy about.

We were glued together practically the entire weekend, and got really close, to the point where we're best friends, and we have a lot of common which isn't something i expected.

Last night, we were playing a game called "man hunt" so we partnered up, at one point we were laying under the stars talking and playing mario on my emulator, hiding from the seekers and to make you laugh, we got away when they found us by pelting a potatoe into their kneecap.

Once we went to bed, we were talking for a bit until I got daring and kissed him on the forehead, then we went to sleep and haven't talked about it.

So ya, I'm happy with where we are,even if he ends up being straight, we share something special, memories and a friendship where we're ok with hugging one another.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 29, 2015)

Omg that's sooo cute. Hopefully he isn't but away least you two have a great friendship.


----------



## Gusmanak (Mar 29, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Omg that's sooo cute. Hopefully he isn't but away least you two have a great friendship.



True


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 29, 2015)

Goodluck to you darling :3


----------



## Karminny (Mar 30, 2015)

omg omg omg that's too cute


----------



## Bowie (Mar 30, 2015)

That is just so cute! Congratulations, darling!


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Mar 30, 2015)

This thread is the sweetest thing since forever! Good luck! You're so brave and deserve it so much!


----------



## penguins (Mar 30, 2015)

OH CUTE I NEED YOUR CONFIDENCE


----------



## Karminny (Mar 30, 2015)

penguins said:


> OH CUTE I NEED YOUR CONFIDENCE



same

I want a bf, and im jst like *sits in a dark corner, talking to everyone but him about how cute he is*


----------



## Saylor (Mar 30, 2015)

Aw, that's awesome.  Good luck to you!


----------



## Gusmanak (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks again guys,,it was you all who pepped me up to talk to him in the first place, and then an extra thank you to karmin who made me an ig account so that we can talk every night


----------



## Karminny (Mar 31, 2015)

omg you guys talk every night??? GOALS

((don't forget to kik me and UPDATE ME))

((please))

and it was really no big deal! Omg cute af man


----------



## Gusmanak (Mar 31, 2015)

I will , off to play smash with him


----------



## Karminny (Mar 31, 2015)

omg otp otp


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 31, 2015)

If only I could have your confidence and try to get a bf. nvm I'm too complicated. You two would seem like the perfect match.


----------

